# choice of weapons



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

anybody bow hunting through gun?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have some parks that are bow only, and some spots at other parks are within safety zones where you can only use a bow.


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Definitely. Depending on where you hunt, you might find it a bit less crowded too.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I may venture out with the bow again before firearm season ends.
<----<<<


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

I will continue to use my recurve bows until my body tells me it's over, already changing bows for colder weather.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

yep


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I have in the past when the property I hunted was deemed archery only by the landowner. Wife was concerned with gun. 

That was 15 years ago and the property changed hands at time so you can guess why I dont hunt it any more.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

